# Browser-Aufruf bei dem XML-Code übertragen wird



## HoshiX (21. Jul 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich muss aus einem Java-Programm einen Browser starten und eine URL aufrufen. Dies habe ich bisher mit dem browserlauncher (browserlauncher.sourceforge.net) gemacht.

Jetzt muss ich aber an die seite, die im browser aufgerufen wird einen XML-Code mit HTTP-POST übergeben. Dies geht mit dem o.g. Programm nicht.

Was kann ich stattdessen verwenden?

Danke schon jetzt, Gruß,
 Florian


----------



## AlArenal (21. Jul 2006)

Indem du z.B. Apache HttpClient benutzt.

http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/httpclient/


----------



## HoshiX (21. Jul 2006)

Ja aber ruft der mir denn dann auch einen Browser auf? Als externes Programm?


----------



## AlArenal (21. Jul 2006)

Nö! 

Da müsstest du es z.B: mal mit der Browser-Komponente aus JDIC probieren.

https://jdic.dev.java.net/


----------



## Guest (21. Jul 2006)

Leider auch nicht!

Die JDIC-Browserkomponente kann nur einen embedded-Browser erzeugen (und auch kein Post schicken) und die Desktop-Komponente hat zwar einen Browserlauncher aber der kann halt auch nur HTTP-GET.

Wer noch Ideen hat, bitte melden! Danke!


----------



## AlArenal (21. Jul 2006)

Wer kommt überhaupt auf do schräge Anforderungen?


----------



## Guest (21. Jul 2006)

Recht einfach, die über XML übergebenen Werte sind einfach zu viele, um sie als GET zu übertragen. Deswegen müssen sie gePOSTed werden.


----------



## AlArenal (21. Jul 2006)

Und warum muss das in einem Browser geschehen und warum darf dieser nicht in die Anwendung integriert werden?


----------



## Guest (21. Jul 2006)

Weil die Anwendung, die aufgerufen wird sehr aufwändig ist.

Aber ok! Ich probiers mal...Danke soweit


----------



## AlArenal (21. Jul 2006)

Ich halte sowas für Muckefuck. Ich stecke selber in der Zwinge Client-Anwendungen zu schreiben, die hier und da Seiten aus unserer Web-Software aufrufen (in einer integrierten Browser-Komponente). Man hält das hier für einfacher umsetzbar, als dann eben noch ne Server-API zu schreiben, den Client darüber anzubinden, ne zusätzliche clientseitige GUI zu schreiben und bei Änderungen immer alles mitzuändern.

Ich halte es aus Usersicht für schweren Schwachsinn, abgesehen davon dass ich den Client unnötig aufblähe und das Ganze debugtechnisch auch eher ein Albtraum ist.

Solltest du die Möglichkeit haben, mach die benötigte Funktionalität der Web-Software als Webservice zugänglich und greif vom Client darüber zu. Ist die Web-Soft ordentlich entwickelt, dürftest du am vorhandenen Code nichtmal was ändern müssen. 

Mir fällt kein Beispiel ein, wo es wirklich Sinn macht von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge zu schießen.


----------



## Guest (21. Jul 2006)

Tja über Sinn und Unsinn lohnt da nicht zu diskutieren. Ich schreibe eine Anwendung für einen ganz kleinen Anwenderbereich, die dann Teile eines Großprojektes nutzen soll. Und die entsprechende Abteilung wird für mich da keinen kleinen Finger rühren.

Ich probiers jetzt mal embedded.


----------

